# Tesla's 1st grow already in progress



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Started out with bag seed. Smoke was great, but was wondering why it had seeds. Everyone grows in doors where I live.Hermie? Any ways I started 120 seeds with a moist napkin. three days later I transplanted into 4" pots with pro-mix. So I transplanted 99 sprouts under 4 40watt flo. about three weeks into it I had 65 vial able plants. Gotta jet right now but I will post the updates in a few btw I am already three weeks into 12/12. Stories cont.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*Bagseed likes to hemie.   What beans are you using this time around? Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost.  *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

green mojo green mojo green mojo


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

:shocked: How Many Plants Do U Got Flowering :holysheep:

this bag seed, was is high grade? or just some mexican brick swag?


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

I will figure this forum thing out, any ways back to my grow.  So got my grow room setup 10x14 fired up a 1000w mh on a 4 foot track.  I transplanted 20 of the suckers into 3 gallon bags with the pro-mix. 4 days later I transplanted 27 more. Three days later 3 more....So 50 all together, plus I have 15 more still in 4" pots. I wanted to have enough so when I weed out the males I still had a decent amount.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

A week into 18/6 with 50 in 3 gallon bags and 15 still in 4 " pots. The light rail frigged up so not enough light was in the room ......So I got another 1000watt mh Fired up,  and the next photos I am posting is after 3 weeks. will post as soon as I get it figured out


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef  Where I live not much outside smoke is imported here I am thinking its Matanuska Valley thunder **** or N.L Ones I figure out the photo uploads u can take a look.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Should be three pics here If IF I did it right


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Plants about 18 inches to 24 inches... gave them peters 20/20/20 every 7 or 8 days. For my first grow everything has been going real good I think. The Pics I posted are from 10/08 .. They are starting to show pre flowers so 4 days later I threw them into 12/12 ....So after weeding out 25 males I have  25 females{read somewhere its a 50% chance thats what I got) The ones in the 4 inch pots really haven't shown me what they are so I let them go for a few days........brb smoke break


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

all i got to say is OMG  :shocked:  wow that is thie most impressive indoor grow sett up i ever seen, very very very nice my hats of to u good sir. gland to have u abord on MP, some rookies on here (like my self) that sure could use your help from time to time..........but wow, u sure are going to have enuff smoke once that hord is harvested.

wow dude, i loveing it. an them some sativas that all i know, just buy the fan leafs, more likey a hybrid cuz the leafs are not that long but still skiny.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef  Believe me I am a rookie But I do have a green thumb and read almost every book I could find. Anyways where was I .......... Oh Yeah I transplanted the 4" pots in to bags but I only got 5 females out of 15 { I think Stress of being in the smaller pot caused it} So I have thirty females in total.  He comes my rookie move -------- I gave them a good dose of fox farms big bloom or somethin like that....Well I should have waited cause I wanted to get clones. By the time I did it was like 3 days after the ff fert  geeze I had bud spots everywhere. Any ways I took 50 clones (Buds and all) .....Enough for tonight check out tomorrow you won't believe  the bud porn I have to show ya


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef ...To Me it looks like I have two types of plants growing sativa and indica for sure I will post 1 pic how they look now I will post more tomorrow when I resize them


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 3, 2008)

I presume your growing to sell.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I presume your growing to sell.


 

not a very nice ? to be asking hippy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*Wow mang nice set up and the plants look great. :aok: Even after the males are weeded out your gonna have one hell of a jungle.  *


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

No hippy I don't sell.. Wasn't sure how it would end up  yet another rookie move......... But I don't have the courage to kill any yet I might as more room is needed.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 3, 2008)

I see no problem in asking if its for sale, I joined the site understanding were here for personal reasons, im not here to help line other peoples pockets, if the site turns into mass grows of the size where its obviously just for profit making, then I will retire from the site, I know some selling goes on, if people need to pay bills and have a source they can use to get out of the immediate problem they have, then fine, all they have done is sold personal weed.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

HippyInEngland I have med issues I used to be on oxy and more now I am pill free. Naturally  medicated now I feel better. Marry Jane Saved me


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 3, 2008)

looking great tesla- dont change a thing!


----------



## cuy103 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow tesla....WOW

You have an awesome grow going on.  I wish I had your success as a "rookie"...lol

I have a quick question...Is it a pain in the a$$ to water ALL those plants?  How long does it take?  Cuz, Good Lord, that's A LOT of plants, LOL!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

i thought this was a don't ask don't tell site. i go by the pressmiss, mind your own business.  well anyhow this guy's got one hell of a grow going, an thats great to here u off pills!!!!!! my aunt is all so pill free from her many aillments she has, but now shes stoped taking thows pills.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

cuy103  Watering used to be a pain when I had 65 plants now I am down to 30 it's not so bad. It takes about a hour to water


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Let me bring you up to date. its now 21 days into 12/12 I just gave them a good dose of F.F. bloom. These 3 pics are of Bertha she's the big lady of the group she has over 50 buds on her


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok these next pics are of a plant that I topped. I topped 6 plants  and only two became females. (Seems like whenever you stress them you get more males) This girl is Mary


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

The next two girls are Paulette which she is the runt of the litter, She is 29 inches. and next to her is fatbitch(Sorry about the name but she is named for a real girl) If ya don't like the name you can give me some suggestions.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of room pics. It's hard to get a complete pic of the room


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

looking very nice as allways bro, going to be some killer chronic, wish i lived next door to u.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Wiseguy_Chef... If you did live next door you be freezing ur butt off. But the bright side would be free smoke


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

if i lived next door to u, i would have to go all out an get a huge grow room, my pride would not let me get out did.....lol an yeah, down where i am, its still hott, as mexico is just a hop skip an a jump away from me.


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef Sounds like ur about 2000miles just south off me...I would welcome the competition. Maybe even do some cross cloning. Yeah I been thru a few of those boarder towns.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

yea theres a song wrigtin about a west tx town that i am near, lol........so when u plan on sampling that chronic, what strain did u say it was, (sorry really baked right now just got a new..............


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah I know where ur at I used to travel across there I was a long haul trucker and right at the truck stp a van would pick you up and drive ya back....Back in the pill days I would load up...
I bought a little weight and got some seeds from there. I am thinking the strain to be Northern light or Matanuska Thunder [email protected]@. It was cronic and I there isn't many choices around here.
BTW I love your ........ I need to get one when I harvest this.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

not bad for just 70 bucks with free bowl slide, just got it a few hours ago.

pyrex custom blowen glass


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice mang!!!!!! Got alotta girls goin on!
Man I wish I had some room like that. I will when we move
around January. Been looking for a house witha basement to
get outta this apartment.... I'll be following along bro Lookin good.


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

I just resized some pics, Its my cloning area in my grow room. I have 52 clones. I cloned them about 10days ago. I already transplanted 4 of them into 4" pots. The ones on the left are um... clones that shouldn't be clones. Since I waited to long to clone them buds were already everywhere so I took a chance and cloned the week off shoots and misc places your not supposed to  get ur clones. They are slow to start but they seems to be coming around.


----------



## joseaf (Nov 4, 2008)

A lot of plants form bagweed. I had a few seeds and only one is grow.  A buddy will be giving me a baby jar of seeds.  I will try to grow 4 or 6 at a time.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 4, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Should be three pics here If IF I did it right



:holysheep:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 4, 2008)

looking good my friend.with a harvest like that you should only have to grow 1 crop a year.good luck


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

your **** looks sweet how big is the area your plants are in ?not the room just the area of the plants. and if u are gonna do this again i would order some seeds i got mine yesterday i was nervous at first but was quick and smooth


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

andy52.... I was thinking maybe two crops a year but depends how much I get out of this I have 3 heads to feed.

isjusalickleherbmon: I would say 6 foot wide by 10 foot long. After seeing whats on this forum and help from some of the guys here I feel comfortable buying seeds so YES I will kill one of the light and grow some real genetics.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

if your bill isnt to bad for you .....i would if i were u, keep both lights and go with a few less plants that will be fatter cuz of more light . when i first started my grow i thought about a track,but my buddy has some goin and it seems if u need a track your trying to cover to much area and the plants stretch looking for light when the lights not over them,his are at least. they are taller and skinnier than mine. i dont know **** really but i feel that a 1000 covers 5x5 ideally where you can have the light low and still have all plants under the light.for my next go around i have a 400watter lumatek that i plan to use for the plants starting out in smaller pots. so they all fit under til they get big enough to move to bigger pots and the 1000watter. that way ill save a couple nickels .probably start with cups then gallon then whatever im gonna finish with. ive read a few places its best to start in smaller and work your way up.but you are doing somtjing right by the looks of your babies or  should i say ladies


----------



## tesla (Nov 5, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon Thanks man....yeah they started under flo till they were about 8 to 10 inches. I then transplanted them into 3 gallon bags . Under 1 light. but they soon out grew just one. I wanted to keep them on a rail till I weeded out the males. But your right about them stretchin. Next grow I am gonna scaled down did know what I was in for this time around.


----------



## tesla (Nov 6, 2008)

Bad News: I posted this paragraph on sick plant forum in 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33703
Here it goes, I am  to bummed out to type any thing here. Sick to my stomach.

[For the last week I haven't seen hardly any growth(None) . I thought I was over fert them, so I gave em water only, the last two times. I have been suspecting My water ph was way to high 7.3 + 7.5. Went and bought a PH Test Kit,
Soil ph meter, Soil Test Kit. Well .....I only thought I had a problem, when I tested water and soil It was bad news Ph in soil was "10" Ph LOCKUP???? Water was "7.3" I would say 10% of the leaves look like ...well crap {And getting worse}. I have read an excellent post by 
HippyInEngland on Ph. 
Here is the link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=28984 ---------Thanks HippyInEngland--------- 
Ok so tonight I had to water the girls, I used ph down "@ ph level "6" Now I know this ain't gonna fix the problem or will it? 
So my question is do I Flush the crap out of them or usedolomite lime??
I would be great full If I could get some suggestions.
P.S. To compound the problem, these baby been gettin the high Ph since they were baby's. I use "Pro-mix" for soil.
As I hang my head low]
Stupid ..STUPID stupid GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 6, 2008)

They'll come back.  Bring the PH back your preferred range and hit them with some epsom salts; Mg lockout is usually the first, a deficiency in Mg will also prevent the uptake of all the other goodies; a good precaution that will cause no harm.


----------



## tesla (Nov 6, 2008)

smokingjoe Thanks man. Do you think with the ph levels so high all the nutes I been giving them haven't been absorbed by the plant?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

well IMO based on how your "crop" has been absorbing givin how nice your plants where looking. lol i say "crop" cuz damn i would cry if u lost it......i would not know if i was u thow. i am sure u can bringem back with some TLC thow brother.

*GREEN MOJO  :fly:    GREEN MOJO   :fly:    GREEN MOJO*


----------



## tesla (Nov 7, 2008)

Picture update: As you know about the PH problem. I wasn't able to flush them today will have to try tomorrow(Major Major Job...water...etc) These 3 pics are of the runt of the litter 50% of the leaves are trashed


----------



## tesla (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is the Ph Meter 3 inches into soil and some leaves


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> smokingjoe Thanks man. Do you think with the ph levels so high all the nutes I been giving them haven't been absorbed by the plant?



There's a pretty good chance the ph levels will cause a nutrient lockout.

magnesium is one of the more critical as it will facilitate the uptake of other nutrients.

Epsom Salts are cheap, good insurance that won't hurt them, at worst you add some magnesium to the soil.


----------



## tesla (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some pics. (Buds look good but if I don't fix the problem I know it will get worse) I would say 10 to 15 percent of the leaves show some kinda of damage.


----------



## tesla (Nov 7, 2008)

smokingjoe On my list, My dumb *** brother things it is nute burn. But I believe the nutes aren't gettin to the plants(Cause of Ph Level).


----------



## tesla (Nov 7, 2008)

Some close up shots.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 7, 2008)

looking very tasty,good job.


----------



## FizGig (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures of your "eye-candy".  - Has me daydreaming about the harvest you'll get to enjoy! lol...


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> smokingjoe On my list, My dumb *** brother things it is nute burn. But I believe the nutes aren't gettin to the plants(Cause of Ph Level).



G'day Tesla,

Nute burn will generally result in under curling of the leaves as well as symptoms similar to yours.

cannabis.community.forums.ozstoners.com/index.php?showtopic=9128

Hopefully that link will work for you, a very good guide to nute problems.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

just make sure to keep an eye out for male flowers bro they are getting stressed, u will wanna pinchem befor they form JMO thow


----------



## tesla (Nov 8, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef, Yeah eyes wide open lookin. 
Well I flushed 6 Plants tonight. What a Pain in the neck I have to devise another way to flush them. No sink and other conditions. Heading back in town, tomorrow gonna get some lime and epson salt. Leaves still lookin pretty crappy, but the buds are still growing!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 10, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Wiseguy_Chef, Yeah eyes wide open lookin.
> Well I flushed 6 Plants tonight. What a Pain in the neck I have to devise another way to flush them. No sink and other conditions. Heading back in town, tomorrow gonna get some lime and epson salt. Leaves still lookin pretty crappy, but the buds are still growing!


 
Keep those buds going !!! :48: 


I have faith in your grow. 
The force is strong with this one


----------



## tesla (Nov 11, 2008)

I flushed 6 plants with about 4 gallons each(With water @ph6). I let them dry out a few days and it barely changed the PH level in the soil. If it wasn't such a major job I would have flushed them all. So I made the decision to ride it out and hope for the best. Tonight I added EPSON salt to the mix, along with Ph down... to the water. I mixed up FF Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. Gonna give them a couple days and see what happens. Plants still show no signs of growth maybe the buds are a little bigger. 20% of the leaves show major signs of stress. Plants seem to be adding quite a bunch of Trichs , Maybe a good sign.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

how far along in to flowering are u bro?


----------



## tesla (Nov 11, 2008)

Chef I see ya hittin that python bong again. " Update 4 weeks into 12/12" Hence the tittle. Will have pics in a few days. I wanted to wait to see how this feeding will help the girls.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Chef I see ya hittin that python bong again. " Update 4 weeks into 12/12" Hence the tittle. Will have pics in a few days. I wanted to wait to see how this feeding will help the girls.


 
:rofl: funnything, we where smoking lemon skunk, out the lemon pastal python bong.......yeah i was lit my bad. i was asking, cuz if it keeped on dieing i would just harvest it. but dang only in week 4. all thow, u do got some nice buds on there, i don't know if harvesting at this time is a good idea. it seams a little early.


----------



## ^_^ Smokey Da Bear ^_^ (Nov 12, 2008)

Goin with that 4 inch pot setup as well haha...*edit.. check your sig * that's amazing it's your first time. Nice Work!


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

Another week update. Buds are increasing slowly. Hope to get some what of a harvest. Bought a water filtration unit so the water from here on out will be better.  (Sorry about the pics I was clearly drunk and stoned)


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 16, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Another week update. Buds are increasing slowly. Hope to get some what of a harvest.


 
are u still drunk an stoned bro?


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

Umm... not so drunk but stoned to the bone right now


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

Was going to try to mate these babies but not enough light. So they are headed to the burn barrel


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

snow, wow, gand i ant gotta deal with that stuff.......so did u ever order any seeds bro? an how is the forest u got growing going?


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey chef I didn't order seeds yet. My girls are doing ok, the harvest isn't gonna be what it should have been cause of the PH problem. Dealing with the snow gonna be tuff this year, we already have 12 in on the ground and gaining every day.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

:shocked: wow 12in's that is nuts. people around here freak out with once inch of snow. lol.....thats to bad about the PH thing bro. well thats why its your first grow,u are lurning as you go. glad i found this place i been watching the ph i got a perfect 6.4-6.8 in each of my plants. so i am perpared for that one. well at lest you will get some smoke......an not have to pay some drug dealer.


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

That right chef I did see a PH meter in your soil. Live and learn from mistakes I did buy a water filtration filters to filter out the high iron in my water. Hope to aleast get a somewhat decent harvest. We usually get about 4 feet of snow by the spring. But it started snowing early this year (Oct 2)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hey tesla even with the ph problem the ladies are looking real nice.   I see a very nice harvest in your forcast. :hubba: *


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks TBG, Luckily the buds are still growing slowly. But it has slowed down taking up the water and nutes. I used to water every 3 days my last water was 6 days ago. I am hoping they last a couple more weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*I'm sure you can get a few more weeks outta them ladies.  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana: If my dancing banana mojo don't work i'm not sure what will.  *


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

lookin good there,you will get a decent harvest.nice grow,very nice.sorry for your ph issues.a lesson learned tho.thats how i look at it.when things happen,you learn from the mistakes or lack or something you did not think you would need.happens to the best.good luck


----------



## tesla (Nov 22, 2008)

Here some pics I took tonight.The girls have been in 12/12 for 6 weeks now. I doubt they will go another 2 weeks. Tomorrow gonna give em a good flush with ph adjusted water. I think a couple of them will have to be harvested in the next few days. I am still hoping for them to go a couple more weeks buds are getting bigger and fatter. Leaves still look like crap. Had to remove about 25% of them in the last week.


----------



## tesla (Nov 22, 2008)

I think TBG's dancing banana mojo must be working. Buds are putting on weight and resin production looks like its full steam ahead.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

good ol TBG that banna mojo sure does wonders huh? looking great bro, looks like u are close to harvesting your first crop.  that sativa plant in the first pic is awasome looking!!!!!


----------



## tesla (Nov 29, 2008)

Still chugging along no major problems, PH still High but coming down, soil ph is now 8 it was 10. Buds appear to be beefing up. Leaves are dieing less. Straight water from here on out. Trich are cloudy but no amber yet. Thinking 7 to 10 days till they get the big cut.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 29, 2008)

yo looking great damn a ph of 8 wow thats crazy, well at lest u know to be on the look out out next grow.


----------



## tesla (Nov 29, 2008)

lol yeah right, 8 is not a s bad as 10. Yeah next grow ph will be monitored much more closely plus I have the filtration system up and running. I have to use ph down but not much of it.


----------



## tesla (Nov 29, 2008)

Just some pics of the clones I took. Was surprised most made it considering I waited till they were in flower.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

i find that clones root better when taken from a plant in flower.i take all my clones after the plant shows sex.why fool with clones that you do not know whether thay are male or female.jmo


----------



## tesla (Nov 29, 2008)

That was my thinking Andy, I thought it better to wait then take a bunch of clones and then kill the male. Anyways worked out fine plus they rooted in less than 7 days.


----------



## tesla (Dec 1, 2008)

Went to check on plants tonight all looked good except one. This one looked like it was burnt all the leaves were totally dry. Crumble when you touched them, it was on the outside of all the other plant not directly under light. My only thought was it was the only plant that the fans were not blowing on.
 I harvest it, trich were cloudy, here are some pics of it. Will give a smoke and weight report onces dry.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 1, 2008)

nice. the fuites of your labor bro. smoke one for me brother


----------



## tesla (Dec 2, 2008)

Checked on the girls tonight. Another one needed to hit the chopping block. Still holding out hope the other 28 plants will survive another week.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you did great, buds look good!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

looks damn good to me too.great job


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 2, 2008)

looks great bro. looks like u going to  have a pretty good harvest bro.


----------



## tesla (Dec 3, 2008)

Well cut three more tonight Maybe another 4 or 5 tomorrow night. Strange thing is it looks like 15 of them all have new growth on top of the buds. (No dark hairs at all)The ones we cut tonight most of all the hairs were dark red/brown. Most of the trich are cloudy with a few amber. Anyways 25 left.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2008)

damn man, u going to have one hell of a harvest!!!!! even with that PH problem. wow, u did a great job for your first grow. i can only hope my 10 females, (7 plants 3 clones) will give me a good harvest. anyways make sure u go an buy your self a few PH testers. i find them 5-7 dollor ones work fine. i would all so remamend some PH water testers. i got my at Petco they are used for aqurimes so they give u lots of diffent readings, other than PH. water hardness nitrite, an gives u a good PPM so u know what stranth u are giveing your plants nuties. i all so test run off water. i know with a set up like yours it would be a lot of work but hey i think it would be well worth it, if u go an drop some money on some gentices from a seed bank.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 4, 2008)

LOVE THIS GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:48: :bongin: :48: :fly:


----------



## tesla (Dec 4, 2008)

Got 21 left but they seem to have new growth. All the pistols are now white/yellow. A few more have may come down in the next few days but I believe most will go 7 to 10 more. So far the ones we harvested, had cloudy with a few amber trich. Would like to see them turn. 
I gave up smoke for the last 3 weeks but temptation has gotten the best of me. The one I harvest 3 days ago went into the curing jar and I tested a bud.  Smoke tasted real good got high as hell. Good Sign I know it will get better from here on out. Funny thing is not to much smell to it, even in the grow room. Tastes real sweet


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Started out with bag seed. Smoke was great, but was wondering why it had seeds. Everyone grows in doors where I live.Hermie? Any ways I started 120 seeds with a moist napkin. three days later I transplanted into 4" pots with pro-mix. So I transplanted 99 sprouts under 4 40watt flo. about three weeks into it I had 65 vial able plants. Gotta jet right now but I will post the updates in a few btw I am already three weeks into 12/12. Stories cont.






			
				tesla said:
			
		

> Got 21 left but they seem to have new growth. All the pistols are now white/yellow. A few more have may come down in the next few days but I believe most will go 7 to 10 more. So far the ones we harvested, had cloudy with a few amber trich. Would like to see them turn.
> I gave up smoke for the last 3 weeks but temptation has gotten the best of me. The one I harvest 3 days ago went into the curing jar and I tested a bud.  Smoke tasted real good got high as hell. Good Sign I know it will get better from here on out. Funny thing is not to much smell to it, even in the grow room. Tastes real sweet




From start to finish...............

Fantastic......:aok:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 4, 2008)

:holysheep: u are going to be higher than u ever been for quite some time. whats the yeald looking like? a cople lbs?


----------



## tesla (Dec 5, 2008)

These 4 that I cut tonight weighed out 400 grams wet.  We chopped two of the girls that we named tonight. The one we called fat ***** weighed 67 grams wet. The runt of the litter we called Paulette weighed 155g. F.B. was one of the best looking plants 2 months ago. It was the worst yielder. We nicked named her crack head.   17 plants left,we been weeding out the smallest ones so the bigger ones are left. Chef, if I was to guestamate I would say 2 bo's. High last for like 4 hours real nice buzz.


----------



## tesla (Dec 13, 2008)

Well things could have went better, but I am happy with what I got.
Total dry weight was 24 oz. Smoke smells real sweet. I harvested with the trichs all cloudy with a few ambers.Good taste with quite a bit of expansion. High is very good for doing stuff on, no couch locked effects but will defiantly get ya high as hell.Well I killed the lights for now. I decided gonna check out the left coast for awhile. Will be flying out in a couple weeks. Thanks for all the support and encouragement.


----------

